# Fotomosaik



## cardician (22. April 2004)

Hallo!
Kennt jemand alternative Programme zum erstellen von Fotomosaiken zu "QaPa Azulejos"? Dort ist leider die Ausgabegröße begrenzt, so dass man kein allzugroßes Fotomosaik erstellen kann. [Außer vielleicht man stückelt das Eingabebild umständlich...]
Ciao
Denis


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hi,

Habe auch QaPa Azulejos und kann die Größe aber manuell einstellen, aber das tut ja jetzt nichts zur Sache.
Ich wußte, ich habe so etwas vor kurzem mal hier gelesen und hab mich mal auf die Suche begeben und bin auf folgenden Thread gestoßen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65720

Viel Spass damit. Ansonsten Suchen und Googeln.


----------

